# notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

*notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Notebookkühler ich weiß es gibt schon ähnliche Beiträge, aber ich suche wirklich ausschließlich nach der besten Kühlleistung!
Darf auch ruhig etwas lauter sein... das ist nicht so wichtig... 
Gekühlt werden soll ein Acer Aspire 7750G mit I5 und HD 6850 ( 17,3")

Danke schonmal für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

Cooler Master NotePal U2 Notebook-Kühler Fan Edition schwarz (R9-NBC-8PBK-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
zwei frei positionierbare lüfter die man mit der lüftersteuerung noch drosseln kann.

Cooler Master NotePal U3 - Notebookkhler fr alle Gren - TweakPC

gibts in schwarz und silber.
U2 hat zwei lüfter, U3 drei.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

Ich hab einen alten Notepal und bin damit zufrieden, die neueren sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

und das mit den 3 Lüftern ist Kühltechnisch das beste?
mein Dad hat so ein Lian-li teil mir nem 220mm lüfter... kommt sowas nicht besser?


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

viel muss nicht viel helfen.

zwei lüfter sind meiner meinung nach absolut ausreichend.
einen über der öffnung wo die cpu luft ansaugt und den anderen wo die lüftungsschlitze für den ram/hdd sind.

der 220mm lüfter kühlt halt die komplette untere fläche, ich denke das es effektiver ist geziehlt zu kühlen.
und du könntest auch noch nachträglich staubfilter an den 80er lüftern anbringen.

selbst ein simples erhöhen vom laptop sollte schon einen spürbaren temperaturunterschied mit sich bringen.


----------



## Blacky92 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

Mhhh... mir wäres lieber die Graka mit zu kühlen, diese wird ja sicher extrem heiß...
sehr ärgerlich das diese sich einen Kühlkreislauf mit allen anderen Komponenten teilen muss>.<


----------



## Abductee (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: notebookkühler 17" - beste kühlleistung*

du kannst dir auch den U3 mit drei lüftern kaufen.

alleine ein 80er für den zentralen lüfter dürfte schon ausreichend sein.
also der rote bereich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

